# Betta Love Stories!! (Telling how you knew your betta was ment for you)



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I want to know how your betta was ment for you!! I love hearing betta Love stories. Here's mine

I got my first betta Sparky about a year ago, he's a red veiltail. My dad picked him out, but I knew I would love him. Not a very interesting sotry, but its the truth!!

So post your stories today!! :-D


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Anybdy?


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I went to the local pet store for more tiger barbs. They didn't have any. I gave my single tiger barb away to someone with a 50 gallon aquarium and a school and ended up with an empty tank.

There was only one pet store with fish in town, and it was going out of business, so i went in and looked at the Betta. They were all tiny, in dirty cups with only an inch of water in them. It was then I met Biscotti.

He is enjoying his home, and recently got a new aquarium accessory that has been keeping him quite busy. He's quite the happy fish, and I am certain I rescued him. I don't even want to think about what happened to the other poor Betta when that pet store closed down...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i found Weiss, the betta in my avatar, i wasn't looking for a new boy. we went for bunny bedding, i think. i took a look at the bettas, but didn't see any interesting fellas. that's when i saw the white flash out of the corner of my eye. i stooped down to look, and saw they had a bowl set up really cute. that's when i saw him, a white betta. i thought he was a female, he was so tiny. when he saw me, he swam right up to the bowl wall and we locked eyes. that's when i knew i HAD to get him. i bummed some money from a friend, called the pet store and told them to hold him for me, because i was coming after they opened. <3 and, i did. :3 he was my favorite, and my most spoiled. i'm sad that we only had a short time together, but it was the best time. i miss him and his cute little mustache. i have hundreds of pictures of him, though. <3


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Those are great!! See dn't you love hearing others betta stories? I do for sure. :-D


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Last year, I walked into a Petsmart, needing some litter for my guinea piggies. I popped into the betta section- most of the fish were doing well (for once). I didn't mean to get any bettas that day, I believe- but there was this tiny little thing in the front, sitting at the bottom of the cup- a complete cellophane, with a bit of green on the fins, and what looked like chocolate smeared all over her face- and she looked half-dead the way she was angled. When she saw me, though, she perked up, and got up to look at me. How could I say no to those pleading little eyes?

Later, I found out "Leela" turned out to be a male plakat- her fins were clamped when I found her, so I couldn't tell her gender- and I re-named "her" Spiridion, Spiri for short. He marbled within the second or third day of being home- my rainbow betta  He was so pretty. He's passed on now, though.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Howl: 
I had just moved to town and I needed something in my apartment to keep me company. As I child I had kept many kinds of fish but my favourites were always my Bettas so I knew that's what I wanted.

I went to my local Petsmart, got all the equipment I needed and started looking at the Bettas. None of them struck me as the one I wanted to take home. I was ready to leave but something made me feel like I shouldn't. I started shifting cups and I saw him near the back, sitting there staring back at me. I just new I had to bring him home so I did.

Domino:
I was wandering around my home town going to every pet store I could find just browsing. Not really looking for anything specific, just seeing what they had and looking for bargains. My mom met up with me and told me about a small mom and pop back alley shop where she used to go when we had a dog, she said they usually had great deals and were really nice.

So we went to the store, it really wasn't anything pretty. Inside it was dark, musty and cramped but the two ladies who ran it were really nice. I was walking through the fish section and saw they had Bettas, not in cups but in plastic containers hung just inside the tank. They all looked in great shape too. I'm looking at their selection and I notice one in the bottom left tank. As soon as I saw him I fell in love but I had no room for another Betta.

As luck would have it I ended up with a 10 gallon set-up over the holidays and a divider. I hadn't been able to forget that little guy I saw, so on my way out of town to go home for school I decided to stop by that shop. Amazingly enough he was still there, a little worse for wear having been there for at least 2 weeks. I told the ladies to bag him up, I was taking him with me.

I couldn't help but notice that the only reason I knew the shop was there was because my mom shopped there for our Dalmatian dog. The boy I fell in love with there is a Dalmatian betta. Coincidence?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

That is weird!! A dalmation dog and a dalmation betta. Amazing!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Before Christmas I kept telling my BF that I wanted a fish tank. I love animals and cant have any besides fish in the apartment I am living in. I bugged him for months about getting one. Finally, the day arrived and I went to Walmart got a 20 gallon tank, a stand, and all the decorations I wanted. (Money was not a issue) It was for a early chrismas present. The tank sat empty for about a week and a half. We ended up going back to Walmart and I looked through the bettas they had there. Many were pretty but just didnt hit the spot although I kept coming back to this one red betta. He was pretty but pale and he was active. It came down to two and I still kept going back to the red betta so my heart chose him. He lived alone in his 20 gallon tank for awhile. His fin ripped from a plastic plant I had in there. I didnt know they needed silk untill I started reading up on this site. I then got him a 5 gallon tank and he is next to my bed now. When I first brought Red home I searched the internet so I could read up about him. I came across this site and I am glad I did. With a few adjustment Red started feeling at home and is now a bright Red color with a pearlescent blue color. He is spoiled rotten!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Even if this is kinda old, I'm still interestes in hearing your stories!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Venom... 
My fiance picked him at the local pet store. I wanted a Betta and we were researching them but he couldn't leave Venom there. My fiance isn't a huge fish person either. When we got home, lo and behold, Venom became MY responsibility as my fiance didn't even feed him. One night I was frustrated and I was doing a million tank changes and I said to myself, in front of Venom "Ya know, you're not my fish. This isn't my job." and Venom flared at me... swam to the bottom of the tank and wiggled his way to the top. He kept doing it until I smiled and payed him attention. He was my favorite. I miss him so 

Carnage...
I saw his photo on Aquabid and I KNEW I wanted him for breeding. It wasn't a connection but it was a want. I feel bad for poor Carnage, he didn't last a week here before getting ich. He died in my hand underwater though, I didn't let him pass alone.

Ben...
I picked Ben because he was healthy, new stock and different than the 40 blue/black Bettas that were there. Shortly after loosing Venom and Carnage, I didn't want a fish that looked like Venom. Anyways, I was hooked as soon as I got him home and his personality showed. I could never imagine not having my Ben here!!

Hughie...
What a pitiful excuse he was. I was looking through all the Bettas and seen him. Belly up and floating. I picked up the small tank to show the worker and he popped up and swam to the back side. I put him down and said "Why Hello Mr, didn't know you were still with us!" and he darted to the front to greet me. Then, he would float up and go belly up... and dart back to the front. He was so tired from trying to swim he couldn't stay in the front long  But he tried, over and over. I decided he's mine and bought a little tank to take him home. I even got a huge discount on him (regular $7, got him for $2). Hughie's a HAM!

Jose...
All I can say about Jose was he was at the bottom of his tank, lifeless. I picked up his little tank to say hi (since he looked different) and he looked at me, his little face dropped and he went to the back of the tank. He put his little head in the corner, like he had given up. "Ok Lady, stop looking and put me back like everyone else did. You don't want me, I'm sick, no one wants me"  I had to take him home, so I went out and bought a big tank and decorations and went back to get him.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Awwww, that's so sweet!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyson: His eyes are so black, like coal. I guess what drew me to him was that he needed some help getting back to health. He's a cute little guy though, I don't regret getting him. I love seeing him eat ... those little things that make him a step closer to optimum health. Yeah, it makes me happy that he's happy. 

Inigo: There were about five different orange HMs at the store, but he drew me in because he GLARED at me. Like "TAKE ME OR I EAT YOU!" but I left him while I found Tyson ... then came back to get him. He was also in a tiny narrow cup that was kind of filthy. He's a beautiful fella ... I'm happy I got him. And he still glares at me, lol!

Heliotrope: Lavender bettas are one of my absolute favourite betta colours. Plus he's a lovely fish too. I was only going for him, but ended up getting the two above also 

Peaseblossom: Saw him waaaaay in a back shelf, in the dark. He looked so sad. Peasey's a little sweetheart ... and I love orange dals. 

Marilyn: What can I say? Except a tankful of tiny little female CTs. I wanted one. That one was Marilyn 

Soleil: I'd been looking for another CT to fill in Vlad's empty tank ... and he was right there, under the light. A shiny yellow boy I knew I had to get. 

Kasterborous: Love at first sight for this boy! He was in the darkness behind every other betta, no light. But he had a bubblenest as thick as my finger in his cup and that was that, plus he flared mightily at me. And I trembled beneath his imperious gaze. Kas is a total goofball ... he flares everytime he sees me. Or a pellet. Or my cat. 

Adric: Well the day I got him I also couldn't find my glasses, so I was stumbling around the store until I found the bettas. And Adric was the only red boy there. His tail was chewed in half and for some reason he had only one ventral fin. I couldn't say no to him. He's such a character. Adric is slowly regaining his finnage. His ventral is still stubby but it's so flippin' adorable ^__^

Xochipilli: He was the "test guy" to see if I could get reactions from the other bettas. And I ended up bringing him home instead. Xochi is a gorgeous betta ... he knows it too!


Moon: Saving the best for last. Moon was part of a selection from Canadabettas. The store I got him from has a deal with the breeder, so every month or so they go to Montreal and pick out some bettas. I believe Moon was in the very first or second batch of Canadabetta's fish, because I recall seeing him waaaaay way back in April. He was being sold with his sister as a breeding pair, but she got sold leaving Moon alone. Weeks passed by, and I kept seeing Moon at the store. He battled velvet, finrot, tailbiting ... everything. And then weeks turned into two solid months. I happened to be at the store chatting about bettas with the manager. As I pointed out Moon and told her how long he'd been there, she started bagging him right there ... and handed him to me. She gave him to me. I walked out happy, and knowing that however long it took I would get Moon back to his old beautiful self. So, a month or so later since I've had him. His tail has grown back, he's healthy and incredibly feisty. I love my Mooney.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's so sweet!! There was a lot of Red bettas at my store that day, but my dad asked if I wanted him, holding him out so I could see him. He was flaring and swimming wildly around, I couldn't resist. That was 2 years ago on October, and I hope he lives till then. He's such a hearty boy, he's never gotten sick.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

My Mojo was a Petsmart boy, but he wasn't necessarily a rescue. He was moved off to the B team shelf, where it seems they have most of the overstock bettas that don't necessarily catch an eye. He is a super small guy and he was moving back & forth in his cup. He would hit one side, turn, hit the other, turn.... you get the picture. I picked up his cup to make sure he was alright, and he just began swimming & fluttering like a puppy would!!!! He got even more excited when I started talking to him!!! I knew - just KNEW - he was mine! My hubby asked if I was sure, because I hadn't looked at any other cup, but he already had my heart!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

That's the thing about bettas ... they're too smart for our own good! They know how to tug at our heartstrings!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

SOOOOO true!!!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol you bet


----------



## vibs (Jul 16, 2011)

The shop i walked into had bettas in small containers in the dark. I couldnt see their tails and colours, so i asked the shopkeeper to let the bettas in the big lighted tanks where other fishes were there.

I picked 4 bettas. One ata time he put them in the angel fish tank. The first 3 got extremely stressed and sunk to one corner of the tank. They lost their colour also.

But caramba the 4th when put in the tank jus flared at the angels !! then jus swam around normally, he dint get too stressed. Infact he was the youngest among the lot !!

Once i saw this boy i thought its him I want !!


----------



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

*Pallas* - We were changing the water in their cups at work and I had told my manager about having to give up my rats for college. She told me to get a betta instead. I hadn't owned one since high school so I was wary. She hands me a cup to put on the self and there is little Pallas, flaring with all his might at me. D: I have no idea why but I suddenly wanted him and took him home.

*Atlas* - Proving that working at a pet store is evil. I was doing the fish shipment and saw his cup. He was a really odd color and just spazzed out everytime we went near his jar. XD I took him home to compliment slow poke Pallas.

*Mars* - I went to Petco to look at tank prices (yay poor college student shopping) and had never seen their bettas before. I kept thinking how I've always wanted to find a dragon betta and the first one that catches my eye is Mars. He was the color I always dreamed about getting.  He came home instead of a tank.

*Wheatley* - another case of fish shipment syndrome. This was when all the dragons and halfmoons were arriving at Petsmart. Everyone in my department kept starring at the pretty red dragons and ignoring little tiny white/green Wheatley. When I went to pick up his cup, he flared and attempted to jump out. He'd try to do this to fish three times his size as well (like he was gonna jump his cup, flop across the self, into theirs, and show em who's boss). I bought him during lunch and the rest is history. 

*Archimedes* - A Petco find again. I went in looking for a critter keeper as a quarantine tank. I did my very best to avoid the betta shelf because I already had four at the time. Well I ended up walking by to look for filters and saw a flash of white. I thought there's no way I'm lucking enough to find a pure white HM plakat here...but low and behold there he was. His cup was dirty and he just laid at the bottom. I had to take him home. He got a split tank with tiny Wheatley. Arch is HUGE compared to him. Well I guess having a neighbor helped him up because he's perky and is constantly trying to wage war against Wheatley.

*Chell* - she's actually the brand new betta I got just tonight from work. A lady had contacted my manager saying she was moving and needed to desperately find good homes for her female sorority. My manager made an exception and told her to bring them in. Two of my coworkers plus my manager had taken all the other girls home with them. I arrived at work last night to close and saw her cup sitting behind our fish wall. My manager said I should take her...because my manager loves to tempt me. I told her I didn't have anymore spare tanks left. Well today before I went to work, I was cleaning my closet and came across my old 2.5 gallon I thought I lost. XD I saw it as a sign and brought her home with me after I closed the store.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol that's sort of how I picked Floaty, but he never was that healthy.

Lol little wheatly is too cute!!


----------

